# What is most likely diggging these holes in my lawn?



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

I remember seeing some holes like this last year and I didn't think much of it. Now it's getting annoying. Any idea what might be doing this? I was just going to close them up, but first I wanted to find out what might be doing it.

https://imgur.com/a/hVr2DES


----------



## PGrenauer (Dec 14, 2020)

Voles?


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

I had to google what they are. Is there a way to get rid of them that you know of?


----------



## LeeB (Jul 1, 2019)

Could also be ground squirrels?

Voles suck because they make tunnels under your lawn during the winter and you have trails of brown grass in the spring.

I have both but can't give you the best advice as I'm still dealing with them. You could try a smoke bomb down the hole but they could escape out another entrance. Poison may or may not be working here. You can try traps but you have to do them a specific way to be effective. See video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMlpjuTdEUQ


----------



## PGrenauer (Dec 14, 2020)

I live next to some woods and voles are always trying in come into my yard in certain areas of my lawn. I have been using MoleMax which is easy to use and works well. If voles are the issue give it a try.


----------

